# kdenlive падает при попытки открыть видео файл

## aledz

```
Application: Kdenlive (kdenlive), signal: Illegal instruction

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb54e2700 (LWP 2557))]

Thread 3 (Thread 0xb0b4cb70 (LWP 2562)):

#0  0xb783a424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6aa22c2 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb782fc0f in mlt_consumer_get_frame () from /usr/lib/libmlt.so.2

#3  0xb782fd44 in mlt_consumer_rt_frame () from /usr/lib/libmlt.so.2

#4  0xb3a13c2c in ?? () from /usr/lib/mlt/libmltsdl.so

#5  0x085b7550 in ?? ()

#6  0x00000000 in ?? ()

Thread 2 (Thread 0xb034bb70 (LWP 2563)):

#0  0xb783a424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6aa1f95 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0xb3a134ea in ?? () from /usr/lib/mlt/libmltsdl.so

#3  0x085802b4 in ?? ()

#4  0x085802e4 in ?? ()

#5  0x0000009b in ?? ()

#6  0x00000000 in ?? ()

Thread 1 (Thread 0xb54e2700 (LWP 2557)):

#0  0xb783a424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb6022796 in nanosleep () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0xb60225a9 in sleep () from /lib/libc.so.6

#3  0xb7651725 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5

#4  0x00000001 in ?? ()

#5  0x00000000 in ?? ()
```

=================================

Помогите вылечить

emerge --info kdenlive

```
ls /usr/lib/ | grep libmlt.so

libmlt.so

libmlt.so.0.4.6

libmlt.so.2

```

найти решение в гугле не смог  :Sad: 

----------

